# new haunt music



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

I was just introduced to a new Haunt music artist at Transworld. He has 2 CD's out that I think are pretty good. Check them out here.

http://musicforhaunts.com/


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

Oh wow, I'll need to check them out. Thanks for posting this up! =) I need new music added to my collection. I'm excited now, yay!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

Love the first album. This is great truly ambient (background) theme music for serious haunts. I'll have to take a listen to the newest album.
This stuff leaves you plenty of sonic room to add sounds you like to personalize your soundtrack.


----------



## Offwhiteknight (Sep 17, 2008)

Saw this guy at ScareLA. He's classically trained and really seems to know what he's doing. Does real good work for some of the LA haunts.


----------

